# Rank the Sciences: Hardest to Easiest



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

Thought this would be interesting from the objective judgement and experiences of NTs who take interest in these subjects. 

Subjects: Physics, Biology, Chemistry

Format:
(1=hardest, 3=easiest)

1.
2.
3.


----------



## Chatshire (Oct 12, 2017)

1. Physics
2. Chemistry
3. Biology


----------



## Arawn (Feb 20, 2018)

1. Physics
2. Biology
3. Chemistry


----------



## Mephi (Jun 10, 2015)

1. Physics
2. Biology
3. Chemistry


----------



## intjonn (Apr 20, 2013)

Since you've listed them as 'subjects' vs classes one is forced to choose Physics since both biology & chemistry are subsets of Physical Universe hence subsets of the subject Physics.



*​<<<<<-------------take it frum a koon!*
Had you listed them as classes then I might differ with Physics being hardest since many undergrad degrees require physics classes that are not calculus based......... in whcih case I might actually choose Chemistry vs a non calc based physics class but maybe not - would depend on the school.


----------



## jtour (Oct 26, 2017)

(i) Is this a joke?
(ii) Non-classical logics
(iii) Abstract algebra
(iv) Chemistry
(v) Homosexual Physics
(vi) There aren't any others


----------



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

jtour said:


> (i) Is this a joke?
> (ii) Non-classical logics
> (iii) Abstract algebra
> (iv) Chemistry
> ...


Why would it be a joke?


----------



## jtour (Oct 26, 2017)

WintersFlame said:


> Why would it be a joke?


Oh, my mistake. 

I thought it was a joke, because of the question.

Also, since no reason has been given for asking this question, and no hypothesis has been advanced.

Therefore, my answer remains unquestionable.


----------



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

jtour said:


> WintersFlame said:
> 
> 
> > Why would it be a joke?
> ...


That’s funny because I thought your answer was a joke because it didn’t answer the question


----------



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

jtour said:


> WintersFlame said:
> 
> 
> > Why would it be a joke?
> ...


You just edited, but why even respond if you don’t want to answer the question?

I get the feeling you’re just trying to start something


----------



## jtour (Oct 26, 2017)

WintersFlame said:


> You just edited, but why even respond if you don’t want to answer the question?
> 
> I get the feeling you’re just trying to start something


Look, if you want to say it, just spit it out.

So, since it's your question, why don't you tell me what you mean by "easy" and "hard."

And, if you wanted to be very bright, you could make a distinction between the natural and the abstract sciences.

It seems to me that, rather than me "starting shit," I'm calling you out.

Explain yourself, explain your thread, and explain your question.

Throw down, IOW.


----------



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

jtour said:


> WintersFlame said:
> 
> 
> > You just edited, but why even respond if you don’t want to answer the question?
> ...


----------



## sherlock8311 (Feb 16, 2018)

1) Physics
2) Biology
3) Chemistry


----------



## Saira (Feb 2, 2012)

1. Physics
2. Chemistry
3. Biology


----------



## jtour (Oct 26, 2017)

OK, then no science is "harder" than another, and the defective default that modern physics is the king of the "sciences" is the result of a skewed perpective. 

Since you give no information, one may conclude that mathematics and logic are the two "hardest" sciences.

Of the natural sciences, chemistry and physics are identical in "hardness," for support see historical development, and the identical subjects of atomic constitution are their main focus.

The "easiest"? I don't know, probably sociology or economics, since their validity is not yet established, and criteria of discrimination is not universally concorded.


----------



## Mephi (Jun 10, 2015)

jtour said:


> OK, then no science is "harder" than another, and the defective default that modern physics is the king of the "sciences" is the result of a skewed perpective.
> 
> Since you give no information, one may conclude that mathematics and logic are the two "hardest" sciences.
> 
> ...


Are you arguing this from an objective stance? I recieved this questions as what is your subjective view of the difficulty of the sciences. I think NTs are quite likely to respect the sciences regardless of how the question was phrased.

Edit: Ok. I see she did say objective. Then yeah. Itd be hard to prove any science to be objectively better than the others. All of this is subjective


----------



## jtour (Oct 26, 2017)

Mephistophelesx said:


> Itd be hard to prove any science to be objectively better than the others. All of this is subjective


Well, tomato, tomahto. You say subjective, I say silly, and empty of meaning.


----------



## Mephi (Jun 10, 2015)

jtour said:


> Well, tomato, tomahto. You say subjective, I say silly, and empty of meaning.


Yeah I guess we are saying the same thing. I realized i was wrong after i posted and decided to edit it to show that.

Do INTJs not ask random questions in their forum unless it's going to a study? I'm honestly curious. If they do then i wonder what makes this more silly than the hundred "OMG I LOVE THIS INTJ. DOES HE HATE MEEEE?" threads. I really like interacting with INTJs, so i'm not trying to start anything here, just really confused. I'm in info gathering mode right now because we are processing this very differently right now.


----------



## jtour (Oct 26, 2017)

Mephistophelesx said:


> Yeah I guess we are saying the same thing. I realized i was wrong after i posted and decided to edit it to show that.
> 
> Do INTJs not ask random questions in their forum unless it's going to a study? I'm honestly curious. If they do then i wonder what makes this more silly than the hundred "OMG I LOVE THIS INTJ. DOES HE HATE MEEEE?" threads. I really like interacting with INTJs, so i'm not trying to start anything here, just really confused. I'm in info gathering mode right now because we are processing this very differently right now.


Oh, no, pretty much every single INTJ despises those crappy relationship threads. 

I guess a few enjoy playing along, but I don't think they're well-regarded at all. There sure are a lot of them -- I think other types think INTJ has some kind of magic telepathy that's gong to fix some rando's crappy romantic life.

Yeah, and I can't claim that every single INTJ thread is serious -- a lot of it's just screwing around, but you know, I suspect a lot of the others are sort of like me in that I spend most day being deadly serious and don't always want to get into debates that, in my mind, are already solved to my satisfaction.

I also think that debating in general is not particularly valued by the average INTJ -- it's just kind of not much point, certainly in my view and in some others.

No big deal, despite my gruffness here, I'm really not trying to be mean. It's just my default mode! It's the BIOS.


----------



## isfpisfp (Sep 10, 2017)

Biology 
Chemistry
Physics

memorization vs thinking


----------

